# Deluge (GTK) crashes when adding torrent [solved]

## faijzing

Since I upgraded to KDE 4.5.1 Deluge crashes every time I try to add a torrent file. Don't know if this is related to the KDE upgrade or just a coincident. The download directory is in my home directory, it's the same directory I use for other downloads. 

When starting from command line I just get the message "Segmentation fault" when it crashes, no more no less. I've done a revdep-rebuild, re-emerged Deluge a few times, downgraded Deluge to different versions and deleted the Deluge config directory under my home directory. The problem still remains. For now I use Transmission as a torrent client, but I really miss Deluge.

Any suggestions of how to solve this?

Deluge version: 1.3.0

KDE version 3.5.2

GCC version: 4.4.4-r2

Arch: ~amd64Last edited by faijzing on Wed Nov 10, 2010 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andar

It could be due to building cairo with the qt4 use flag enabled.  Try emerging cairo without that use flag and see if it helps.

----------

## faijzing

Thanks for the tip, didn't work though...

I still have this problem, so more suggestions are welcome.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Did you try to use the compact allocation instead of the complete one (solved a similar problem for me) ?

----------

## faijzing

Thanks Trapamoosch! It worked!   :Very Happy: 

Deluge is still a bit unstable, but I can use it now.

Many thanks again!

----------

## Trapamoosch

faijzing : now that it works with the compact allocation, can you tell me if it crashes when you * remove * a torrent ? (that's what happen here).

----------

## faijzing

Trapamoosch, when you told me to test with "Use Compact Allocation" I didn't have "Prioritize first and last pieces of torrent" checked, so it worked, but when I checked it again, deluge crashed. So compact allocation and unchecked first/last pieces works or me.

When I remove a torrent, deluge sometimes crashes, not always. It seems to be random. More often than not.

When I first got the problem I thought it was connected to my upgrade of KDE, but that was just a coincident. I think some package was updated when I did an emerge -uD world and is causing this problem. It will hopefully go away sooner or later.

For now deluge works, though a little crippled.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I don't use kde, but deluge has been rock solid for me.

```
 * dependency graph for net-p2p/deluge-1.3.0

 `--  net-p2p/deluge-1.3.0  ~amd64 

  `--  dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3  (>=virtual/python-2.5) amd64 

  `--  app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta  (app-arch/xz-utils) amd64 

  `--  app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7  (app-arch/lzma-utils) amd64 

  `--  net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1  (>=net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.14.9) amd64  [python]

  `--  dev-python/setuptools-0.6.14  (dev-python/setuptools) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/chardet-2.0.1  (dev-python/chardet) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pyopenssl-0.10-r1  (dev-python/pyopenssl) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pyxdg-0.18  (dev-python/pyxdg) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/simplejson-2.1.1  (dev-python/simplejson) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/twisted-10.1.0  (>=dev-python/twisted-8.1) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/twisted-web-10.1.0  (>=dev-python/twisted-web-8.1) ~amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pygame-1.9.1  (dev-python/pygame) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pygobject-2.20.0  (dev-python/pygobject) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/pygtk-2.17.0  (>=dev-python/pygtk-2.12) ~amd64 

  `--  gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.3  (gnome-base/librsvg) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r1  (dev-python/notify-python) amd64 

  `--  dev-python/mako-0.3.4  (dev-python/mako) amd64 
```

```
emerge -pv deluge

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/deluge-1.3.0  USE="gtk libnotify -webinterface" 0 kB

emerge -pv rb_libtorrent

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.1  USE="python -debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

emerge -pv cairo

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.0-r3  USE="X opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-openvg) -qt4 -static-libs" 0 kB
```

----------

## mr.sande

A little while there was some problems with deluge and rb_libtorrent, I think it was a version mismatch or something. I got deprecation warnings when I compiled deluge after emerge -uDN world.

----------

